# For Carmelo, delaying decision on extension may be worth the wait



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The good news for Nuggets fans is that Denver has offered All-Star forward Carmelo Anthony a three-year, $65 million contract extension.
> 
> The bad news is that he has almost a year to sign it.
> 
> ...


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2010/writers/frank_hughes/07/07/anthony.nuggets/index.html


----------

